# Collier's Remedy



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2011)

It really is whittled, but I can't seem to get a decent picture showing it.  Figured y'all would think I was seeing things if I'd put it in the "whittle pic" thread.  Anyway...


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2011)

*


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2011)

*


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2011)

The top's the best part of the bottle.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice pics and nicer bottle! I can see a bit of whittle in your pics. It would probably show more when your light angle is just right.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 17, 2011)

wow, very nice


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful. A work of art.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks y'all for the kind words.  Tough crowd.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 19, 2011)

Would you consider allowing me to use the photo in the online medicine guide? Probably wont see another one in a long while.


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 19, 2011)

That neck and lip is absolutely amazing. And yes, the whittle shows up in the picture of the bottle on its side.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Would you consider allowing me to use the photo in the online medicine guide? Probably wont see another one in a long while.


 
 Man, you're always more than welcome to use anything I post here if you have a use for it.  For pushing 20 years, and _as far as I know_, it's the only one out there.  I've heard that there's an aqua example but have yet to see it.  Cohen also had a tall, long-necked oval in aqua with a mortar & pestle between his name and the city.  The Greer collection had one.  I think there's another aqua bottle from Cohen, too, but I'm not sure what's embossed on it, but all the P.M. Cohens are pretty rare.  Maybe some of the Charleston specialists out there could add some much needed info (and pictures!) here.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks 

 Have you seen any old ads for that medicine?  Made right before the civil war, I'm guessing??

 I'll see what I can find.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www3.gendisasters.com/south-carolina/3986/charleston,-sc-fire,-apr-1854

 seems his store burned in 1854  , dont know if he rebuilt.


----------

